# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Leogang Mitfahrgelegenheit

## Tom

Sodala könnt es schaffen doch nach Leogang zu fahren .
Bräuchte eine Mitfahrgelegenheit (Fahrtkostenersatz) von Wien weg .
Kann allerdings frühestens am Freitag ab 16 Uhr .
Also gibts wem der mich mein Bike und meinen Fotorucksack mitnimmt ??

----------


## DH-Rooky

Jaja a Führerschein is was schens gell Tom?

----------


## Tom

Braucht doch ka Mensch oder ??  
Bis jetzt is ohne gangen oiso zahlt si net aus jetzt noch machen .

----------


## theear

Bitte bitte bitte nimmt doch bitte wer den Tom mit!!!!

die babsi will wieder fotos von ihm machen   

na tom du mußt auf jeden fall kommen, und wenn ich dich vom bahnhof oder so abholen müßte *g*

----------


## Tom

Is holt net so wirklich sinnvoll mit dem Bike ,Gepäck und Fotorucksack die Bahn zu nehmen (bin jo net da Copperfield) ! 
Wenn mi wer mitnimmt is klass daun bin i dabei sonst leider net ,Sorry ! 
Orbeit hett i genung daham ober i fotografier holt liaba Radlforer.

----------


## ernesto

Sicha ka Problem i wed wahrscheinlich am Sa früh losfahren wenn des ned zu spät is für bike und klump hab i platz
ganz besonders fürs bike

----------


## Eisbär

A so wir fahren doch

----------


## Tom

Danke Herr Ernst  
Da liabs Nizo nimmt mi scho mit auber trozdem daunke !

----------


## chilifresser

juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ihr fahrst auch dann kanns ja nur lustig wedern vergiß den herrn russen net und sein speckbrot! :Smile:

----------


## chilifresser

fahrt noch wer außer euch was is min robert  orange martin und so??

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

ma, Gott sei dank kummt da Tom a!
Donn hob i wieder jemanden, der ma seinen Blitz de ganze Zeit in Bütl hoid, beim Fotokapütln! 
des host nua gmocht, damits deine Fotos los griagst, gibs zua! 

Scherzal!  

Eigentlich gehts bei meim Post nua um mei Signatur! I brauch kohle!!!

----------


## chilifresser

muhahahah asio wenn des so is hmmm muß i auch gscheit viel posten und meien signatur ändern brauch ein geldregen!!!!!!!

----------


## Tom

Nahjo die Mrp würd i da vielleicht sogor obnehmen schaun ma mal .

----------


## dita

frage... nachdem ich wohl doch einen abend im legoland bin... bowle erwünscht?

----------


## niZo

da fragst noch?!

----------


## freakazoid

do brauch ma aber fast den speedy a dazu ... 
wuhahhahah 
weltmeister im bowle vernichten

----------


## theear

juhuuuuuu, es gibt eine Bouwle

I find des supa!!      

aber ohne speedy weiß ich auch nicht ob das was wird beim ausschencken *g*

----------

